# 50's panther?



## Balloontyre (Jan 20, 2012)

http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/2803062837.html


----------



## Dave K (Jan 20, 2012)

Look like a 20" Canti.  They are kinda of rare


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 21, 2012)

Could a new York cabe member help me out.   I want to buy this bike but the guy won't respond to me.  

Thanks

Kevin
jackiejackie71@yahoo.com


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah, I thought I had a deal but haven't heard from him and he reposted it.
Good luck.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 21, 2012)

*Great Color*

This is a cool bike.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 24, 2012)

*Nice colors*

Who got the bike? Sure looked good from what I could see.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 28, 2012)

*thanks for posting! will show pics when it gets here.*

Always risky sending off hundreds of dollars to a stranger but it is on its way to Wis! Excited to say the least!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Jeffro! You gonna drag that little kid toy to West Bend?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 28, 2012)

*Why not*



ohdeebee said:


> Hey Jeffro! You gonna drag that little kid toy to West Bend?



Not looking to ,move it but it may come along...


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 29, 2012)

*Nice score Jeff!!*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Not looking to ,move it but it may come along...




I was trying to work a deal on that bike as well and glad to see its coming to WI. Nice work!!  See you at the Milwaukee show.  Mike


----------

